# What would you change about your layout?



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

If you could do it over again what would be the one thing you would change? I'll go first. I'd get rid of all of the 6" corners because it's a hassle to get the Mega G's to run on them. Yes, I've made it work, it can be done. But still it's a pain in the rear to have to tinker so much to get the cars around the 6" corners when they run great everywhere else.

What would you change on your layout?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 layouts J-Bird Motor Speeway & The GlassRing, J-Bird is a Tomy track setup & GlassRing is a routed track, The scenery on J-Bird is almost to the point of being overdone, as it can get difficult to marshal cars during a race, The GlassRing is very simple clean landscaping and very easy to race & marshal cars. That would be my suggestion dont over do the scenery. 

Your dead on about the 6" corners, I don't know of a car that likes them.

Boosted


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd do a lot more pre wiring of booster jumpers before getting everything in place. I'd also make the overall track length take advantage of the space available. Ooops, I'm already planning to do that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since I don't have much of a table anymore, I'll talk about what I should have done on my last table. As well planned as it was, there were things I should have done when putting on the hindsight viewers.. 

1. Spend more time prepping track. Since I was working with lock and joiner, paying attention to super clean rail ends, how well the track fit together, and rail height all would have made a huge difference in how well cars ran on it. Since it was a (semi) permanent layout, once stuff was set up, it was rather difficult to remedy bad connections. The under laying structure should have been smoother also. I counted on track flexibility to smooth out the bumps and deviations and that didn't always happen, especially when the underlayment joint matched a track joint.

2. More jumper tracks. Another issue unseen until it was a little too late. For the amount of track I had, I could have used a few more. Hard once the scenery is in place to fix the issue. 

3. Automation... I had a four lane track, and had a hand made two track rail road crossing in the mix. While the RR Xing worked alright, the automated feature I assembled was plagued by bugs. I was working with the know how I had at the time, so my abilities were limited. Knowing what I know now, I would have put a ton more engineering into designing the mechanism for stopping the cars when the crossing gates went down. It was fun experimenting with reed switches and magnets, and that part of it worked in theory, but I really needed a more precise sliding mechanism assembly to put the magnets exactly where they had to be. 

4. A lower table. For me (at 6'3") the table height was fine. For the kids, the table height was too tall. They were constantly dragging chairs out from the kitchen to stand on. Also, a little more planning was needed in track design. Having an overpass directly preceding a 9" curve in the least accessible section of the table made for a lot of marshal work. 

5. Properly thought out track borders.. The table assembly was done prior to my HT membership. What I used for track borders was a poor choice. Way too narrow foam insulation I bought at Walmart designed for doors. I should have used cork or foam railroad bed split in half. The narrow border brought the scenery too close to the track, and that caused more than a few deslots on the outside lane. 

6. Having street lights was fun, especially when you light cars like I do. BUT... having them on the outsides of the track lead to more than a few marshal busted light poles. Putting them on the inside of the track puts them in a little safer location. Also, plan the wiring in advance!!! Putting them in after the scenery is done is messy business, and 10 times as much work. Also, there's a trick I've seen from Hilltop Randy, where you use magnets to hold the lights in place. Having them "break away" is way better than having them break!!

7. All of the above lead to a big track with constant operating issues. If things were set up better from the get go, and all the operating bugs weren't there, just maybe the table would still be a reality. I blame myself for newbie errors. Sadly, hindsight is 20/20, and I'll have to live with my little 7X5 table now. A Wii beat out slots 2 Christmases ago, and the big table had to go. 

One other thing.. When I started back in slots this time, my choice for using lock and joiner was based solely on the availability of the RR Xing track. It turned out I made my own crossing, so amassing totes of L&J was an error on my part. I am currently using Tomy track, which suits my lazy nature better, as the rails don't seem to get as dirty as fast, the connections are superior, and other than the RR Xing, there are more track choices such as the 18" curve, and cheaper in most cases ( such as the 6" 1/8 curves and 15" straights). I also made the mistake of buying in the heat of the slot season... the middle of winter, when prices were at their highest. 

I'm not a racer, and doubt I ever will be one. The competitive drive just isn't in me, so I build what makes me happy. My use of slots is more of their original intent, as model railroad scenery.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'd add two power taps( which I plan to do anyways)...

Otherwise..I'm very happy with the layout...but it took alot of planning and testing prior to the build...and it was built for a specfic racing class...so the majority of my actual collection (older cars) dont work well on the track (highbanks and hairpin)..

Have a portable layout mostly done and waiting for power taps...

And I plan on doing a few other styles of tracks in the future...a landscaped smokey and bandit themed 2 or 4 lane with a ton of gimmick tracks (lane changers, train crossings,and intersections..)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would add at least three more racers to my layout.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

what would i change about my layout?i'd have room for one!3X6 just ain't enough .and i will never bother with tyco track again.its nice i have a a few more radii to choose from than my lifelike track but at least i dont have all the connection issues with the life like track


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I would add at least three more racers to my layout.


I hear that! Lots of couches, 4 driver's stations and usually only 1- 3 drivers


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I would add at least three more racers to my layout.


:lol: AGREE!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I would build a BIGGER layout - 4 x 8 is not enough for 4-lanes and landscaping 

Things I did learn:


Minimize 6" curves - not so much fun
Get a Timing & Scoring System - I have Trackmate
Put it on wheels so you can easily move it around
Modeling Clay (Thanks to Rich!) and rigid foam insulation make great landscaping materials
Variable voltage for beginners - I can vary the voltage at each lane

Check out my build thread for more "lessons": http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My only change would be $$$ related, and if I could afford it, I'd like to have built my Dirttrack oval using either MaxTrax or TKO track....tho I would prefer to have my track Brown/Tan colored, not Grey or Black.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Paint it:thumbsup:
Sintra's easy to paint ,that one i've discovered


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

different elevations in the landscaping. would have liked to also had elevation changes in the track.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I would add at least three more racers to my layout.


Yeah... same here...


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I would add at least three more racers to my layout.


3? I would settle for 1


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I would add 1 more S in my esses, making that entire section shake, rattle and roll!

www.tsrho.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like that website Rick.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks N.Texas!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

When I built my 4-lane, I threw in one 6" radius curve to the left and one to the right, one after the other, so everybody would have to slow down through there. I think I'd rethink that... just make them all at least 9".

Agreed that I wish there a couple guys here in town to race with...

--rick


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> When I built my 4-lane, I threw in one 6" radius curve to the left and one to the right, one after the other, so everybody would have to slow down through there. I think I'd rethink that... just make them all at least 9".
> 
> Agreed that I wish there a couple guys here in town to race with...
> 
> --rick


I added the same to my layout. I was watching the Malaysian Grand Prix F-1 race and the chicane on that track got me thinking that it was something my layout needed. If you feed into the 6" curves with larger radius turns, it flows well. A 6" curve at the end of the straight? Probably a bad idea.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

twolff said:


> I added the same to my layout. I was watching the Malaysian Grand Prix F-1 race and the chicane on that track got me thinking that it was something my layout needed. If you feed into the 6" curves with larger radius turns, it flows well. A 6" curve at the end of the straight? Probably a bad idea.


ya know it's funny. some days i love it. others i think it's a pain. guess it depends which way the wind is blowing.

i actually did it that way like you said... in both cases, it's a 9 feeding into a 6. the first one is only 45 degree sections of each, the second is 90. like this:










and the section just before the first one, feeding into the top of the pic, is a short straight after a couple of left-to-right sweepers, so speed isn't real high.

think i'm gonna go run a few laps on it now. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinda makes me wonder just how many cars end up in the swimming pool!! :freak: :lol:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*What would I change? Custom Banked Turns*

I would have never attempted changing the banking angles on my oval. I reshaped the Tomy AFX sections to give each turn a different degree of banking. I got the challenging drive I wanted, but the maintenance to keep it smooth and trouble free was more than I expected. As the track ages, the forced reshaping has changed ever so slightly, but enough that I have to keep ahead of it. I have often thought about routing the turns and chutes, and if I go to that much trouble the straights would be a breeze to go ahead and add. If I only didn't have this wasteful habit of sleeping

Woodrum Ridge Raceway

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

twolff said:


> I added the same to my layout. I was watching the Malaysian Grand Prix F-1 race and the chicane on that track got me thinking that it was something my layout needed. If you feed into the 6" curves with larger radius turns, it flows well. A 6" curve at the end of the straight? Probably a bad idea.


6" curves are funny in that sometimes they flow nicely and other times they are nearly impossible. I haven't yet figured out exactly where they go to make them "fun". On my layout, I have two places where they are used. One spot has three 6" 1/8 in a row, the other spot has four in a row. Both spots flow well. One has a 6" straight lead-in after a short straight, the other spot has a 12" 1/8" right, followed by a 9" 1/8 left and the four 6" 1/8 left.

For me, my layout needs to become more intricate. Right now it flows well but it's mostly a back and forth. However, getting an intricate 4 laner on a 7x5 board will require a number of spots where 6" curves are used.

Now, how anyone can use a 3" curve is beyond me.

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Big thing I would work toward is elevation changes. Its fun to race down a hill to a curve with gravity working against you!

As far as the 6" turns go I like them. I think much of the problem is they come only in 1/8 sections. 1/4 or maybe a totally new 1/2 would help much. In the current configuration they are way to bumpy.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, |A|L


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got a 3" curve on my current temporary layout and I have more issues with 9" curves than I have with it. Granted, I don't race on my table, so high speed isn't a major factor. I don't even have a border around it, and you can't use guard rails. Somehow, most cars make it around it alright. Coming out of that 3" there are a series of 6" curves, and because you're already going slow, they are not a problem either. My future track plan is to have the track on 3 levels, because like Joe, my table is 7X5. It also doesn't help that there's a corner cut off the table either. Because of that, my front table edge measures a measly 5 feet. The top tier is planned with a bunch of 6" curves, so I've been trying to get the kids ( and myself :freak; ) accustomed to running through them without too many mishaps. With them being at the back half of a 5 foot deep table, they have to be navigable without too many deslots.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> ...6" turns go I like them. I think much of the problem is they come only in 1/8 sections. 1/4 or maybe a totally new 1/2 would help much. In the current configuration they are way to bumpy.
> 
> Jim Norton


 This is a good observation and one I thought about as well. Certainly less joints means a smoother ride. When I had the Tyco 6" curves made, I could have gone either 1/8 or 1/4. I decided on the 1/8 simply because it gives you more layout options. With a 1/4 curve, you'd be limited, especially if going to 4 or more lanes. Every turn using a 6" curve would have to be a 90 degree turn with a 90 degree 9" curve on the outside.

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> This is a good observation and one I thought about as well. Certainly less joints means a smoother ride. When I had the Tyco 6" curves made, I could have gone either 1/8 or 1/4. I decided on the 1/8 simply because it gives you more layout options. With a 1/4 curve, you'd be limited, especially if going to 4 or more lanes. Every turn using a 6" curve would have to be a 90 degree turn with a 90 degree 9" curve on the outside.
> 
> Joe



If Tomy were to introduce a 1/4 6" radius that would make two varieties of 6" radius in their lineup. I have the new AFX Long Beach set. It is a tremendous set but it could have been so much better had it not had a multitude of 6" 1/8 curve pieces.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> If Tomy were to introduce a 1/4 6" radius that would make two varieties of 6" radius in their lineup. I have the new AFX Long Beach set. It is a tremendous set but it could have been so much better had it not had a multitude of 6" 1/8 curve pieces.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Jim,
You'd be stunned to learn how much it costs to bring a single piece of track to market. My understanding is Tomy only produces track about once per year; everything has to be ordered and manufactured in a single huge run - I won't get into numbers, but it has to be a BIG run. So if and when any particular piece goes out of stock, it is out for a while.

You also learn from everyone involved that not a lot of track sells in a single year; hence the once-a-year production schedule. Some of the low numbers for sales that I have encountered surprised me. So for any company to produce two curves in the same size doesn't make economic sense. I don't think you'll ever see it happen.

Just try to think about how many new pieces of track you've seen developed in that past 15 years. Other than the bizarre (and useless) pieces Tyco used to make for a single set, I can only think of the Tomy 18" curve (after we showed it was a viable product) and the Lifelike train crossing.

Joe


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

If Tomy is going to do any new track pieces, it should be a 21" 1/8 curve.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jim Norton said:


> (snip)
> 
> As far as the 6" turns go I like them. I think much of the problem is they come only in 1/8 sections. 1/4 or maybe a totally new 1/2 would help much. In the current configuration they are way to bumpy.
> 
> ...


just as a point of interest for those who like trivia... i found all three of these pieces in a Lionel Matterloop set. don't know for sure if they are all original to that particular set, but they all say Lionel on the back...










--rick


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Rick:

Never would have believed it unless I saw it. Thats amazing Lionel would offer three different 6" radius turns! And... I was impressed with Aurora's two!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It cost them over ten million to bring each one to market.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I heard it was 3.5 billion.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

